# Used O & W Or New Seiko



## Hudson (Mar 11, 2007)

There is an O & W on Fleabay which has a while to go yet, i know you can get a decent M series for around the Â£200 mark, you can also get a new Seiko auto say the 007/009 etc for around the Â£100 mark. I don't know how much this used M series will go for on ebay but if it does go for around the Â£100 mark, is it a better bet than the new Seiko for daily wear ? The watch in question is 5 years old and described as mint ????


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

hard to say 2 different pieces for sure


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I wouldnt say that either are better or worse.

I think i know which one you mean as well as im sure that its one that im watching just to see what it goes for.

I have just purchased the ID0377 and think that its a great watch so would like an M in addition to it but im 99% sure that an 007 will work its way into my hands at some point as well.

If you really want the O&W then id say watch the auction and see what it goes for as i dont think that there will be a shortage of 007/009's any time soon


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Depends....

A five year old watch with no service history or warrenty or a new Seiko with warrenty and wont need a service for a long time...?

Buy the one you like best.....


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It's really an ETA2824-2 v Seiko 7S26

Inclined to the O & W


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I agree, the O&W for me, it has a better movement and is much more wearable in daily situations than the Seiko, it has a much smoother, slimmer case to wear. It win's on residuals too and it's not ubiquitous which the Seiko certainly is, it'll feel better to own. 

Nothing wrong with the Seiko though


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Both?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

chris l said:


> Both?


That's what I was going to say


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

If I had to choose between the 2, then I'd go for a Seiko every time .. better finish, quality & looks! Of course other peoples may (and will) vary .. have owned both brands, but always have a Seiko in my collection ..


----------

